# Anyone using Segmented Project Planner Software?



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello all - I am far from an expert turner at this point, but I have progressed to the point where I am interested in trying new projects and skills. I've done a few low end segmented pieces and find it a lot of fun, but it can be complicated to work out the designs on paper.

Has anyone used the Segmented Project Planner software package offered by Bill Kandler? His website is www.segmentedturning.com. It looks to be pretty comprehensive and has a reasonable price tag, but I am always interested in hearing from someone who has 'been there, done that'.

Any feedback will be appreciated, as always.

Ron


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I downloaded a bunch of segment circle templates many years ago and found they help me more than any software program. That site no longer online. Not a segment turner turned one stave box with lid posted here in another thread. Problem have with software is form & shapes they ultimately produce. Many turners complain about getting software to do what they want to do or say programs too complicated. So look carefully before spending your money on software.

This site might help you with many facets of segment turning here is two software packages they recommend.

http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/segmented_turning/index.html

http://woodturnerpro.com/
http://www.segmentedturning.com/software.htm


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Ron-I have both Segmented Project Planner and Woodturner Pro … they are both good packages and I have found both pretty useful.

On the 'ease-of-use' scale, I would have to give the edge to Woodturner Pro … it just seems to be a little easier to get into.

On the other hand, Segmented Project Planner is a little more robust featurewise.

They both do what they say they will do, so I don't think you would go wrong with either of them.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good ideas Ron, here's another one:
http://wnwoodworkingschool.com/segmented-turning-with-malcolm-tibbetts-5613-51013/
Could you imagine turning something like this:









Segmented turning is fascinating work. I haven't used the templates or software
but appreciate learning about it.

Good stuff.


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Good, helpful feedback as always and I appreciate you guys taking the time to chime in. I hope to return the favor sometime soon.

waho609 - I don't see myself making one like the picture for at LEAST a few more weeks ;-) Wowzah!! That is a thing of beauty!!!

Ron


----------

